# burn grey seasoned wood?



## gdp (Apr 10, 2019)

Dumb question.  I have some crabapple wood that been outside a year or more and just realized I can use it for smoking.  The ends of the pieces have the gray color that wood gets eventually, just on the exposed ends, the rest of the pieces look good as it was under the bark that I can peel off now.  I would like to know if I need to cut that gray part off or if makes no difference and just use it all.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## cedar eater (Apr 10, 2019)

It makes no particular difference as long as it isn't spongy rotten wood. I have smoked with apple graybacks several times. It might be a bit flavorless, but it doesn't add a bad flavor.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 10, 2019)

It only turns grey from the sunlight.  If you cut/split it, the wood will be just like it was stored under a shed.  So it's only the outer thin layer that's affected by the sun.  You should be good to go.


----------



## gdp (Apr 11, 2019)

That's what I figured but wanted to double check.  Thanks.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 11, 2019)

Have fun with that wood. If it was covered it should be ready


----------

